# Is There Still Super Priority Service For LR Application



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

Please,i am Trying to apply For LR [Long Residence]Application For My Ilr after Home Office Wrote to me After over 6 months wait that Ilr is not Guaranteed on the Route i used for my application.But I Have been trying to submit my Application using the super priority oprtion because i dont want to use the normal 6 months Application method again after waiting over 6 months for the previous application But its just not giving me the option of paying for the super-priority service,its only giving me the normal 6 months[Not Guaranteed Service Option]Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes you can submit a super priority application for SET(LR), but there are a very limited number of appointments that are released daily, so most likely you submitted the application after they were booked up for the day. This was brought up in another thread recently: ILR super priority slots not available


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

clever-octopus said:


> Yes you can submit a super priority application for SET(LR), but there are a very limited number of appointments that are released daily, so most likely you submitted the application after they were booked up for the day. This was brought up in another thread recently: ILR super priority slots not available


Thanks So Much For This Reply.You Have Really Been So Helpful.Can Just Thank You [email protected]


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

ILR DELAY said:


> Thanks So Much For This Reply.You Have Really Been So Helpful.Can Just Thank You [email protected]


Please,do i have to start the application again to see If the Super priority option will come up?because i have the Filled Lr Application Saved.I just log back in from time to time to check if the Super Priority is now Available


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Go to the payment screen at exactly 1am. Start refreshing from 0058


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> Go to the payment screen at exactly 1am. Start refreshing from 0058


Thanks so much.I Really appreciate this.By refreshing,do you mean i should start logging back in and out of my application from 00:58?Thanks


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

ILR DELAY said:


> Thanks so much.I Really appreciate this.By refreshing,do you mean i should start logging back in and out of my application from 00:58?Thanks


No I mean hit the refresh button repeatedly on your browser..


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> No I mean hit the refresh button repeatedly on your browser..


So Sorry For This One Last Question.Its Just That I believe its Better to Know All i need to get right now cos there wont be anyone to guide me in the middle of the night.
I am not so good on Computers,By `hit the Refresh Button`,Do you mean i should press the F5 Button or which one is the Refresh Button?
So sorry once again.I just want to get it right,cos i will be on my own when submitting it in the middle of the night.Thanks so much once again


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

ILR DELAY said:


> Thanks so much.I Really appreciate this.By refreshing,do you mean i should start logging back in and out of my application from 00:58?Thanks


No I mean hit the refresh button repeatedly on your browser..


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> No I mean hit the refresh button repeatedly on your browser..


ok Thanks So much


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

ILR DELAY said:


> So Sorry For This One Last Question.Its Just That I believe its Better to Know All i need to get right now cos there wont be anyone to guide me in the middle of the night.
> I am not so good on Computers,By `hit the Refresh Button`,Do you mean i should press the F5 Button or which one is the Refresh Button?
> So sorry once again.I just want to get it right,cos i will be on my own when submitting it in the middle of the night.Thanks so much once again


Press control key + F5 key ( browser refresh ) 
Or 
if you don't see the priority option > sign out and sign back in > repeat until some time
If still no option
try another night 1 am

All the best


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

Ravy88 said:


> Press control key + F5 key ( browser refresh )
> Or
> if you don't see the priority option > sign out and sign back in > repeat until some time
> If still no option
> ...


Thank You So Much.I cant just Thank You Enough


----------



## Hassy2323 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ravy88 said:


> Press control key + F5 key ( browser refresh )
> Or
> if you don't see the priority option > sign out and sign back in > repeat until some time
> If still no option
> ...


This was indeed a top advice. Thank you very much. I logged in 12:55 in search of a super priority option and bang on 1:00 the option appeared. Thanks again


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

Hassy2323 said:


> This was indeed a top advice. Thank you very much. I logged in 12:55 in search of a super priority option and bang on 1:00 the option appeared. Thanks again


I was Lucky to get Super Priority Service too @1AM[Logged in and Started Trying from 12midnight]Lol.Thanks So MUCH Guys.Just Uploading Documents For Another Biometric Appointment at the Moment


----------



## Ravy88 (Apr 6, 2016)

That's great news
All the best @Hassy2323 @ILR DELAY 🙂


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

Ravy88 said:


> That's great news
> All the best @Hassy2323 @ILR DELAY 🙂


Thanks so much.I really Appreciate It


----------



## You Guys are Heros (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank You so Much Guys.I got my ILR Approved Today Cant just thank you enough.I will always be here guiding everyone who needs Help too because i gained a lot.
Even though,i paid for super-Priority Service,my application was delayed because i was told to Retake the Test of English because the claimed my Previous English language Test Certificate was Over 2 years


----------



## OHass (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi, has anyone managed to find a slot recently? for ILR LR? Thanks !


----------



## Alphaalex (Aug 10, 2021)

OHass said:


> Hi, has anyone managed to find a slot recently? for ILR LR? Thanks !


I had last night. try around 11.59 at night and keep refresh your page.


----------



## OHass (Dec 9, 2021)

Alphaalex said:


> I had last night. try around 11.59 at night and keep refresh your page.


Sounds good- i will try tonight , thanks !


----------



## All-is-well (Dec 22, 2021)

OHass said:


> Sounds good- i will try tonight , thanks !


Hey, did you manage to get the super priority option? I tried yesterday night (21/12/2021) between 11 pm until 2 am but no luck. 
Has anyone recently managed to book a slot for super priority?


----------



## OHass (Dec 9, 2021)

All-is-well said:


> Hey, did you manage to get the super priority option? I tried yesterday night (21/12/2021) between 11 pm until 2 am but no luck.
> Has anyone recently managed to book a slot for super priority?


Hey, yeah- managed to. Showed up right after midnight- 12:01-12:02. Keep logging out and in


----------



## Vhbbn (Jun 21, 2021)

You Guys are Heros said:


> Thank You so Much Guys.I got my ILR Approved Today Cant just thank you enough.I will always be here guiding everyone who needs Help too because i gained a lot.
> Even though,i paid for super-Priority Service,my application was delayed because i was told to Retake the Test of English because the claimed my Previous English language Test Certificate was Over 2 years


Hey,

Why did they say that did you do a B1 over 2 years ago for flrm then they should accept it, if it was used in a previous successful application. Please reply as im applying for flrm in 1.5 years and want to do the b1 test and use it again for ILR and naturalisation. 

regards


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vhbbn said:


> Hey,
> 
> Why did they say that did you do a B1 over 2 years ago for flrm then they should accept it, if it was used in a previous successful application. Please reply as im applying for flrm in 1.5 years and want to do the b1 test and use it again for ILR and naturalisation.
> 
> regards





Vhbbn said:


> Hey,
> 
> Why did they say that did you do a B1 over 2 years ago for flrm then they should accept it, if it was used in a previous successful application. Please reply as im applying for flrm in 1.5 years and want to do the b1 test and use it again for ILR and naturalisation.
> 
> regards


you can re-use your B1 test for result for ILR as long as it was accepted in a previous application (FLRM). Just make sure the institution you had it with is still in the approved list. This is what i did for flrm & ilr, both approved . I have re-used it again for naturalisation ( from what i’ve read in the guidance, it’s ok to use it again, but I can’t confirm it as i am still waiting for a decision for my naturalisation )


----------



## Vhbbn (Jun 21, 2021)

pie777 said:


> you can re-use your B1 test for result for ILR as long as it was accepted in a previous application (FLRM). Just make sure the institution you had it with is still in the approved list. This is what i did for flrm & ilr, both approved . I have re-used it again for naturalisation ( from what i’ve read in the guidance, it’s ok to use it again, but I can’t confirm it as i am still waiting for a decision for my naturalisation )



Thanks buddy appreciate your reply, 

let us know if its gets accepted.


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

OHass said:


> Hey, yeah- managed to. Showed up right after midnight- 12:01-12:02. Keep logging out and in



Hi, I’ve been trying at 1 am but will do midnight tonight really hope i manage ti get super priority. Refreshing the page won’t work? Logging out and in seems to help?


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Feefo said:


> Hi, I’ve been trying at 1 am but will do midnight tonight really hope i manage ti get super priority. Refreshing the page won’t work? Logging out and in seems to help?


hi, for me I tried it at midnight, log in a minute before and I was in the payment page at exactly midnight where a super priority appointment is available


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vhbbn said:


> Thanks buddy appreciate your reply,
> 
> let us know if its gets accepted.


hi, just an update on this, so as per previous I re-used my certificate which I used from FLRM to ILR, it got accepted.
I then re-used it again for naturalisation, but unfortunately I received an email from home office this week that they want me to provide an English certificate cause the certificate I provided is already expired. I emailed them to challenge this as in page 37 on the guidance note for naturalisation, it says that expired certificates can be re-used as long as it has been accepted for ILR. I didn’t get a response, so obviously to play it safe I will just take another English test and provide them with new certificate. They only gave me 10 days to provide a certificate, I have challenged it but I don’t think I can get a response back that quickly so yea, I have no choice but to re-sit the test rather than risk loosing the whole naturalisation application fee and doing it all over again.


----------



## AliBJ (12 mo ago)

Feefo said:


> Hi, I’ve been trying at 1 am but will do midnight tonight really hope i manage ti get super priority. Refreshing the page won’t work? Logging out and in seems to help?


Did you manage to get priority? 
Hope so. Good luck


----------

